# Foam type shelf liner???



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Any one use this type of liner for any length of time????

So, I spent a small fortune on this 'foamy' (for a better word--since I don't know the correct name of it--It is spongy and has small holes throughout it..) type shelf liner.. I choose it because my shelves are just plywood/have some really nasty looking stains on them and I will be storing my dishes/crystal on it them. BUT today I went in there to pick up some empty canning jars and they were stuck to the liner!! They have only been on the shelf two days!!! Am I going to have a mess if I put my Christmas dishes on it?? Will they stick and discolor my dishes/crystal?? 

Thank you for any suggestion/help.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have used it for about 10 yrs with no problem. Mine came from the Dollar store. I even throw mine in the washing machine, from time to time.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This stuff is also amazing under a cutting board.
Keeps the board from sliding around on the counter when you are chopping!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I was beginning to think I had wasted my $$$! Great to know, Laura, since I have several small pcs..Thanks


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

LZ5 is right. I use it for that, as well.
I use a large piece under my big sewing machine and Serger... They tend to dance around, otherwise.
I use then in my car, when I am taking cooked food, elsewhere. Keeps it put, and the chance of spilling down.
I also use small squares for opening stubborn jars.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

We've had some of this type used in cabinets and they all stuck! I couldn't sand the residue off the shelves. The shelves were painted, so maybe that was the issue.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I use it on my shelves and love it, I only notice that my dishes tend to stick it they are put up there still a bit damp. I haven't had any problem with it discoloring them. Great ideas for other uses as well.


----------

